# Flounder 3/14/11



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

3 flounder in Valparaiso
13.5, 15 and 17 inches.
Delicious :thumbup:


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats. Hook and line or Gig?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

gigged em. Got 2 more that were 16.5 inches Friday night in the SAnta Rosa Sound. They were all delicious


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

I know they are...DELICIOUS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Thats Great...


----------

